# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  دانلود فیلم آموزش کامل برنامه نویسی Visual Studio C#‎‎‎.NET

## SajjadKhati

به نام خدا




*
آموزش سی شارپ دات نت ، از مبتدی (جوری که نیاز به هیچ پیشنیازی نداره و همه میتونن از صفر صفر شروع به یادگیری با این آموزشات کنن) تا جایی که بلدم ، در این تاپیک ، به مرور زمان قرار میگیره .

میدونیم که زبان سی شارپ ، یه زبان بسیار قدرتمند ، پر استفاده و تجاری و در عین حال نسبت به زبان های دیگه آسون تر هست و چند هدفه هست یعنی هم تحت سیستم عامل های موبایل (آندروید و ios و ...) و هم تحت ویندوز و لینوکس و هم در زمینه ها و تکنولوژی های مختلفی مثل بازی سازی و برنامه نویسی تحت وب و تحت دسکتاپ و ... کاربرد داره
در نرم افزارهای پر کاربردی مثل یونیتی (که نرم افزار قدرتمند ساخت بازی هست) و زامارین (برنامه نویسی قدرتمند تحت سیستم عامل های موبایل) و ... از زبان سی شارپ استفاده شده هست یعنی شما فقط با یادگیری زبان سی شارپ ، براحتی میتونین از این نرم افزارها استفاده کنین و بازی بسازین و تحت انواع سیستم عامل ها برنامه بنویسین.**


لینک دانلود :

**دانلود C#‎‎‎‎ Programming Tutorial - آموزش برنامه نویسی با سی شارپ به زبان فارسی*


لینک دانلود بصورت قسمت های جداگانه از سرور Mega


*** برای شادی روح اموات خودتون و هر کسی که در این آموزش تلاش کردن و سهیم ان ، ممنون میشم یه فاتحه بخونین

----------


## SajjadKhati

لینک دانلود :
دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 4

لینک متنی :
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...kRyXzRYWkloRHM

توضیح قسمت :
متغییرها قسمت اول _انواع داده ای اعداد صحیح (رند) ، قوانین نامگذاری متغییرها ، آشنایی با اعداد شانزده دهی ، آشنایی بیشتر با محیط ویژال استودیو و محیط کدنویسی (به مدت 2:11 دقیقه و حجم 118 مگابایت)

----------


## MMR_1234

با سپاس
دانلود با مشکل روبروست اگه ممکنه جایی دیگه قراربدین
در ضمن میخواستم بدونم از پایه شروع شده برای گسی گه بلد نیست میخوام
ممنون

----------


## SajjadKhati

لینک دانلود :
دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 5

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 6


لینک متنی :
5:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...2xNVXFJMWQxcDQ

6:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...kZmenFCQjM2Tzg


توضیح قسمت :
5 => متغییرها قسمت دوم _ متغییرها و انواع داده ای (انواع داده ای اعداد اعشاری و کاراکتر) ، null و nullable کردن متغییرها (به مدت 1:23 دقیقه و حجم 80 مگابایت)
6 => متغییرها قسمت سوم _ متغییرها و انواع داده ای (رشته و بولین) ، کاراکتر کنترلی ، اعداد شونزده دهی و دودویی در سی شارپ ، casting و تبدیل نوع (به مدت 2:6 دقیقه و حجم 117 مگابایت)

----------


## SajjadKhati

> با سپاس
> دانلود با مشکل روبروست اگه ممکنه جایی دیگه قراربدین
> در ضمن میخواستم بدونم از پایه شروع شده برای گسی گه بلد نیست میخوام
> ممنون


*
سلام
توی توضیحات گفته شد . بهترین نرم افزار دانلود برای دانلود از گوگل درایو ، استفاده از خود دانلودر مرورگر opera هست
برام بهترین و راحت ترین و پر فضا ترین و مطمئن ترین مکان برای آپلود ، گوگل درایو هست
آره از پایه و مبتدی شروع شد
خواهش میشود*

----------


## SajjadKhati

لینک دانلود :
دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 7


لینک متنی :
7:
drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRQkFWVHdBaHdxTnc


توضیح قسمت :
7 => متغییرها قسمت 4 _ کلمه کلیدی var ، ادامه ی casting و تبدیل نوع ، نکات درباره اعداد اعشاری، الویت عملگرها (به مدت 1:54 دقیقه و حجم 103 مگابایت)

----------


## SajjadKhati

لینک دانلود :
دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 8


لینک متنی :
drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRb2twcXhrZDNjY1U


توضیح قسمت :
کلمه کلیدی dynamic ،نوع object ، دستور if و if-else و else if ، عملگرهای منطقی (& و | و ^) (به مدت 2:35 دقیقه و حجم 116 مگابایت)

----------


## SajjadKhati

لینک دانلود :
دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 9

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 10

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 11




لینک متنی :
9 :
drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRMjZ6c3dkdXZIcDg

10 :
drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRcldWaWhpMjd2YUE

11 :
drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRM1JQYWhsQ2QyRGs




توضیح قسمت ها :
9 => عملگر قسمت 2 _ ادامه ی عملگرها (منطقی & و | و&& و ||) ، نکته ی تکمیلی الویت عملگرها (الویت عملگر == و &)  (به مدت 1:23 دقیقه و حجم 44 مگابایت)
10 => عملگر قسمت 3 _ ادامه ی عملگرها (عملگر بیتی _ & و | و ^ و ~ و << و >>)  (به مدت 53 دقیقه و حجم 31 مگابایت)
11 => عملگر قسمت 4 _ ادامه ی عملگرها (مثال از عملگر بیتی & و | و ^) ، اشاره ای به enum ها ، اشاره ای به رویداد KeyDown کیبرد (کاربرد عملگرها در Enum ها و رویداد KeyDown)  (به مدت 1:59 دقیقه و حجم 62 مگابایت)

----------


## SajjadKhati

لینک دانلود :
دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 12


لینک متنی :
drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRRW1UWG9TX2h5RkE


توضیح قسمت :
breakpoint ، دستور  ifتو در تو ، switch و lable ها (به مدت 1:52 دقیقه و حجم 60 مگابایت)

----------


## SajjadKhati

لینک دانلود :
دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 13


لینک متنی :
drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRSVhRY3dOTHNULVk


توضیح قسمت :
حلقه for و کلمه کلیدی break و continue و for تو در تو (به مدت 1:39 دقیقه و حجم 53 مگابایت)

----------


## SajjadKhati

لینک دانلود :
دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 14


لینک متنی :
drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRYkxUNjdfWExVUk0


توضیح قسمت :
حلقه ی while و do-while ، کلمه ی کلیدی new برای ایجاد شی ، آموزش تکمیلی حلقه ی for ، تابع Microsoft.VisualBasic.Interaction.InputBox (به مدت 1:59 دقیقه و حجم 66 مگابایت)

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

با سلام
من هم هر کاری کردم نتونستم دانلود کنم

----------


## MMR_1234

اگه ممکنه جای دیگه فیلمها رو قرار بدین

----------


## SajjadKhati

> با سلام
> من هم هر کاری کردم نتونستم دانلود کنم





> اگه ممکنه جای دیگه فیلمها رو قرار بدین


*سلام
تست کردم ، مشکلی نبود (یه قسمت رو برای نمونه دانلود و پخش کردم و مشکلی نبود)
البته گاها ممکنه گوگل درایو برای دسترسی مشکل داشته باشه ولی کلا مشکل خاصی نیست
بهترین مکان برای آپلود برام ، گوگل درایو هست (بقیه ی آپلود سنترها یا نرم افزار ندارن یا حجم شون کافی نیست یا موقتی و بعد از مدتی حذف میکنن)
به هر حال تا اتمام آموزش ها ، راهی جز گوگل درایو ندارم . بعد از اون هم ببینم با کدوم یک از سایت ها که صحبت میکنم ، آپلود میکنه تا لینک شو اینجا بذارم
*

----------


## SajjadKhati

لینک دانلود :
دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 15




لینک متنی :
drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRNlVZSWFVZzFBVEE




توضیح قسمت :
آرایه ی یک بعدی (قسمت اول) ، توضیح مختصر کلاس Array (به مدت 2:8 دقیقه و حجم 65 مگابایت)

----------


## SajjadKhati

لینک دانلود :
دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 16


لینک متنی :
drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRb3g1SWgtekNOMms


توضیح قسمت :
آرایه های یک بعدی (قسمت دوم) ، کار با بعضی ازاعضای کلاس Array ، حلقه ی foreach  (به مدت 2:58 دقیقه و حجم 101 مگابایت)

----------


## SajjadKhati

لینک دانلود :
دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 17


لینک متنی :
drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRZk9tM0pXNndsd2c


توضیح قسمت :
value type ها و reference type ها قسمت 1 ، Garbage Collector ، کپی کلاس ها و آرایه ها (به مدت 2:38 دقیقه و حجم 87 مگابایت)

----------


## 336699

> لینک دانلود :
> دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎‎.NET قسمت 17
> 
> 
> لینک متنی :
> drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRZk9tM0pXNndsd2c
> 
> 
> توضیح قسمت :
> value type ها و reference type ها قسمت 1 ، Garbage Collector ، کپی کلاس ها و آرایه ها (به مدت 2:38 دقیقه و حجم 87 مگابایت)



سلام

مثل اینکه شما ایران نیستید  :متفکر: 

گوگل درایو رو فیلتر کردن  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## SajjadKhati

> سلام
> 
> مثل اینکه شما ایران نیستید 
> 
> گوگل درایو رو فیلتر کردن


*

سلام
دوست عزیز ، من توی مازندرانم
واسه من فیلتر نیست
من تا حالا هیچ وقت با گوگل درایو مشکلی نداشتم . نمیدونم بعضی از بچه ها چطوره که گاهی اوقات باهاش مشکل دارن!!
من آپلودسنتر با این ویژگی هنوز پیدا نکردم
فعلا تا اتمام آموزش ها ، راه دیگه ای جز این آپلود سنتر ندارم
*

----------


## SajjadKhati

لینک دانلود :
دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 18


لینک متنی :
drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZReUkyVjh6NV9mNm8


توضیح قسمت :
value type ها و reference type ها  قسمت 2 ، مثال و کپی آرایه ای کلاس ها (stringbuilder) ، اضافه کردن ظرفیت آرایه ، boxing و unboxing (به مدت 2:44 دقیقه و حجم 95 مگابایت)

----------


## SajjadKhati

لینک دانلود :
دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 19

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 20


لینک متنی :
19 :
drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRLW9VSi1HSzRrY1U

20:
drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRSjI3N1ZOM0JxRFU


توضیح قسمت :
قسمت 19 => آرایه ی چند بعدی ، حلقه ها برای آرایه ی چند بعدی (به مدت 1:25 دقیقه و حجم 46 مگابایت)

قسمت 20 => آرایه در آرایه (jagged array) ، حلقه ها برای آرایه های دندانه ای (به مدت 1:55 دقیقه و حجم 65 مگابایت)

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 21*


*لینک متنی :*
*drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRbDFadUZLQ2l5ZkU*


*توضیح قسمت :*
*متدها قسمت اول ، آرگومان ها در تابع ، کلمه ی کلیدی return ، چک کردن مقدار آرایه و عضو یک آرایه در شرط ها (به مدت 2:25 دقیقه و حجم 76 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 22*


*لینک متنی :*
*drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRcks4VDRRNnBoOU0*


*توضیح قسمت :*
*متدها قسمت دوم ، ادامه ی آرگومان ها و ارسال شان (ارسال با مقدار و ارسال با ارجاع) در تابع ، کلمه ی کلیدی return (بازگشت مقدار از تابع و همینطور خروج از تابع) ، فراخونی تابع داخل آرگومان یک تابع  (به مدت 1:48 دقیقه و حجم 67 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*سلام*
*با توجه به اینکه خیلی ها از گوگل درایو ، مشکل دانلود دارن ، در یکی دیگه از انجمن ها ، آقا رامین زحمت آپلود توی سرور مدیافایر رو کشید که اون لینک ها را اینجا هم قرار میدم (با تشکر از زحماتش) :*

*دانلود قسمت 1*

*لینک*

**************
*دانلود قسمت 2*

*لینک*

**************
*دانلود قسمت 3*

*لینک*

**************
*دانلود قسمت 4*

*لینک*

**************
*دانلود قسمت 5*

*لینک*

**************
*دانلود قسمت 6*

*لینک*

**************
*دانلود قسمت 7*

*لینک*

*************
*دانلود قسمت 8*

*لینک*

*************
*دانلود قسمت 9*

*لینک*

************
*دانلود قسمت 10*

*لینک*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 23*


*لینک متنی :*
*drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRN3d6cUZmSE9nTG8*


*توضیح قسمت :*
*متدها قسمت سوم ، تعویض ارسال مقادیر برای آرگومان های یک تابع ، مقدار پیش فرض برای آرگومان های تابع ، کلمه ی کلیدی ref و out (به مدت 1:58 دقیقه و حجم 70 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*ادامه دانلود آموزش ویژوال استودیو از لینک مدیافایر که آقا رامین زحمت کشیدن :*

*دانلود قسمت 11*

*لینک*

***************
*دانلود قسمت 12*

*لینک*

***************
*دانلود قسمت 13*

*لینک*

************
*دانلود قسمت 14*

*لینک*

************
*دانلود قسمت 15*

*لینک*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 24*


*لینک متنی :*
*drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRTV8xRmJCeVNWRVU*


*توضیح قسمت :*
*متدها قسمت چهارم ، کلمه کلیدی params ، اورلود (overload) کردن متدها ، کار کردن با انواع اورلود تابع MessageBox.Show (به مدت 2:6 دقیقه و حجم 81 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*ادامه دانلود آموزش ویژوال استودیو از سایت Mediafire*

*دانلود قسمت 16*

*لینک*

**************
*دانلود قسمت 17*

*لینک*

**************
*دانلود قسمت 18*

*لینک*

**************
*دانلود قسمت 19*

*لینک*

**************
*دانلود قسمت 20*

*لینک*

**************
*دانلود قسمت 21*

*لینک*

**************
*دانلود قسمت 22*

*لینک*

**************
*دانلود قسمت 23*

*لینک*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 25*


*لینک متنی :*
*drive.google.com/open?id=0B1l-3RAJ9vZRa3ZMQXZpSUM4dUE*


*توضیح قسمت :*
*متدها قسمت پنجم ، توابع بازگشتی (به مدت 2:17 دقیقه و حجم 80 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*سلام
واسه منم امروز گوگل درایو دیگه در دسترسم نیست . انگار میخواد دسترسی مونو قطع کنه . واسه همین ، از این به بعد ، آموزش ها در سایت مگا آپلود میشه (نمیدونم چطور نرم افزار گوگل درایو برام کار میکنه بدون مشکل !)

--------------------------

**لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 26*


*لینک متنی :*
*mega.nz/#!Qu4HURCI!6zG4q8tu66pJPFdZlsyGjLQt4muB04S8UvoNnw3  pqMI*


*توضیح قسمت :*
*متدها قسمت شیشم، نکات و موارد ریز ، توابع بازگشتی 2 (الگوریتم فیبوناچی) ، ذخیره ی چندین مقدار در متغییر (tuple استراکچر) (به مدت 2:15 دقیقه و حجم 94 مگابایت)*

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> *سلام
> واسه منم امروز گوگل درایو دیگه در دسترسم نیست . انگار میخواد دسترسی مونو قطع کنه . واسه همین ، از این به بعد ، آموزش ها در سایت مگا آپلود میشه (نمیدونم چطور نرم افزار گوگل درایو برام کار میکنه بدون مشکل !)
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> **لینک دانلود :*
> *دانلود آموزش C#‎‎.NET قسمت 26*
> 
> 
> ...


سلام لطفا همه آموزش هارو یه جای مناسب ترجیحا Upera.co اپلود کنید لینکای مدیافایر هم حذف شدن گوگل هم ک نمیشه ازش دانلود کرد اذیت میکنه

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 27*

*لینک متنی :*
*mega.nz/#!RmhTxAga!cDKaX2NGgtezOjnf8qp15IlSm78_SqidVIVoUIq  A6Y8*

*توضیح قسمت :*
*شروع دوره ی شی گرایی ، ادامه ی قابلیت های جدید در C#‎7 (کلمه کلیدی out و ref و قابلیت جدا کردن عدد) ، فضای نام و فضای نام تو در تو و کلاس و کلاس تو در تو ، reference در solution explorer ، ایجاد کلاس در فایل مجزا (به مدت 2:30 دقیقه و حجم 89 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

> سلام لطفا همه آموزش هارو یه جای مناسب ترجیحا Upera.co اپلود کنید لینکای مدیافایر هم حذف شدن گوگل هم ک نمیشه ازش دانلود کرد اذیت میکنه


*سلام
قسمت 26 یا 27 رو برای دانلود تست کنین 
*

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> *سلام
> قسمت 26 یا 27 رو برای دانلود تست کنین 
> *


دوست عزیز خدایی این چه اپلوسنترهایی هست که برای دانلود میزارید؟اصلا نمیشه با IDM دانلودشون کرد.من که نتونستم حتی یه قسمت از اموزش هارو دانلود کنم

----------


## SajjadKhati

> دوست عزیز خدایی این چه اپلوسنترهایی هست که برای دانلود میزارید؟اصلا نمیشه با IDM دانلودشون کرد.من که نتونستم حتی یه قسمت از اموزش هارو دانلود کنم


*
سایت مگا ، یه نرم افزار برای دانلود داره که میتونین دانلود کنین باهاش :
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Interne...MEGAsync.shtml
یا
http://www.filecluster.com/Network-T...-MEGAsync.html
**
یه آپلود سنتری نیاز دارم که نرم افزار داشته باشه برای آپلود و دائمی باشه و 8 گیگ یا بالاتر فضای رایگان ارائه بده
*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 28*

*لینک متنی :*
*mega.nz/#!AuZHhD7K!wtCyWxKXoa8ojjroToURcKrOkMCK4ygACJt7eOo  TWxU*

*توضیح قسمت :*
*using و فضای نام ، توضیح درباره ی کلاس و ساخت آن (ایجاد کلاس ماشین) (به مدت 2:40 دقیقه و حجم 97 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 29*

*لینک متنی :*
*mega.nz/#!07ZADBDD!58S9AJ6nR92SpftF-nvUFwBLkz_K-MA58DMh7aDSsU4
*

*توضیح قسمت :*
*سطح دسترسی (1) _ سطح دسترسی های public و private و internal (به مدت 1:57 دقیقه و حجم 69 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 30*

*لینک متنی :*
*mega.nz/#!F2IXlTBA!sML4D_E--Acfg_BoZin0A7TySAvCII8bQzMRXHviz44*

*توضیح قسمت :*
*متغییرهای سراسری ، انواع تفاوت در متغییر محلی و سراسری (به مدت 2:36 دقیقه و حجم 95 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 31*

*لینک متنی :*
*mega.nz/#!h7BAQSwS!j7iXPemfkHcwrhqY9sJVZfDuPr9Z-TC5q_oLJyRKc8w*

*توضیح قسمت :*
*پروپرتی ها (به مدت 2:9 دقیقه و حجم 78 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 32*

*لینک متنی :*
*mega.nz/#!QuRVASyb!6DYcdn9WvcDsHl1uz1C8zQFejDhaCZwWVofJI2w  4UoE*

*توضیح قسمت :*
*متد سازنده ، overload در متد سازنده ، ترتیب اجرا شدن کدهای کلاس موقع ایجاد شی با breakpoint ، مقداردهی شی با استفاده از کلوشه (مقداردهی مستقیم پروپرتی ها _ بجای استفاده از پرانتز) ، سطح دسترسی متد سازنده (به مدت 2:47 دقیقه و حجم 101 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 33*

*لینک متنی :*
*mega.nz/#!liBB2bKK!v7BL78EGYkdBhkv8CNWQRwlWM4X9MkMjOlD_OP_  _1pA*

*توضیح قسمت :*
*کلمه ی کلیدی this قسمت اول (اشاره گر به شی از همان کلاس)، فراخونی overload ها در متد سازنده با استفاده از کلمه ی کلیدی this ، متغییر سراسری و محلی هم نام ، کپی کانستراکتور (به مدت 2:30 دقیقه و حجم 93 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 34

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 35*

*لینک متنی :*
*34 :
mega.nz/#!1vYz2ZIK!txWUceQzenjUQdBvFNpItOOqDOwdD7NmbKfvHWs  sUu0

35:
mega.nz/#!hnwnFKgZ!KQdiYhdCZvaXD9AGZGEgtf8pZ_dvWybG8r7VHIh  zfKM*

*توضیح قسمت :*
*قسمت 34 => چند نکته ، دستور try-catch-finally (برای جلوگیری از خطا) ، partial class (به مدت 2:27 دقیقه و حجم 98 مگابایت)
قسمت 35 => توضیح و کارکرد ارث بری ، پیاده سازی ارث بری در کلاس ماشین های تیبا و نیسان و هواپیما قاهر 313 (به مدت 2:14 دقیقه و حجم 91 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 36*

*لینک متنی :*
*mega.nz/#!QrBkhSqB!g_c_zeh6DKYR1RyqJMrIeZprYBYPU-EfJ6sG6AjISPM*

*توضیح قسمت :*
*چند نکته ، نوع داده ای از کلاس پدر و شی از کلاس فرزند ، ترتیب اجرای کدها در کلاس های ارث بری (به مدت 1:59 دقیقه و حجم 72 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*به نام خدا

چون لینک گوگل درایو پاک شد و چون لینک ها منسجم شن ، از قسمت اول ، لینک های سرور مگا رو میذارم :
*
[SPOILER=لینک دانلود]

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 1

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 2

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 3

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 4


دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 5


دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 6

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 7

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 8

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 9

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 10


دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 11


دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 12

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 13

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 14

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 15

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 16


دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 17


دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 18

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 19

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 20

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 21

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 22

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 23

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 24

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 25

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 26

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 27

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 28

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 29

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 30





دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 31

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 32

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 33

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 34


دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 35

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎.NET قسمت 36






[/SPOILER]


[SPOILER=لینک متنی]

1:
mega.nz/#!5ypE3KRB!ZIvATAmq6fNCBH-2L3Rs9eStIKz-TsR6HKLdVrPZjts

2:
mega.nz/#!Z3Qg0ToT!y8dTSxDz3DC1POABBEKygVDHeAe31ZIGOFlyZwO  JHKY

3:
mega.nz/#!hiRT3SjS!hBGkxe278XSIRnZrZGX1yj-q6yUnvQ4oJQk_UyOSSBg

4:
mega.nz/#!9mIlWKDK!5Cd31dZEJneMJvnmjGCTyS7IWWoP-beNk2HJ4KTf01s

5:
mega.nz/#!syZFRRIQ!tYP6uEGv7heS-HOcva4wNXWjpmb4kueTwIjjEi3iUlA

6:
mega.nz/#!szhWBTAS!AupDBIXzrOz7Cf5rySfAWg1HTUBeiSfHFmlPC2c  94co

7:
mega.nz/#!4ioHlBgS!9aYk9vfnc-ukyTGL84Pr5gPa2rLglbAaxD4QYncfKQw

8:
mega.nz/#!MmIkECrT!PkkVoVqo9IVejZj8IVKpIHPjzgNA6hpH9zQoSrz  nrmQ

9:
mega.nz/#!0zAXgIxL!vRu1KWzc4jaS3kHDWZcQ7a4kTlMvz9Dg3EiK6N8  tg88

10:
mega.nz/#!UrQRBbBC!pROv4rrZXSNYmDS96mXBsh6UD33Y0OEMZRGYQ9g  UPFo

11:
mega.nz/#!5nRUzBAB!-qGp7-JMyS8DMQuA-lUiEBkdTwkACQx7RuZJo-sPQF4

12:
mega.nz/#!BjRjyAKZ!iJ5UcMNu_tFqNMcViC_V6Jj7GPPukFnGhb5hpci  bMzI

13:
mega.nz/#!F75CTKKS!XuBDOIe2nOkQ03u-bLBSMV0icFOh711Ip4hJI3EndlY

14:
mega.nz/#!ZrYFDZqY!rJ8OhVdEyxKWB0e1iUkD837inje7Q7E9vSxCkhq  RcYQ

15:
mega.nz/#!0nJiTR4J!ZoufidSBMO7eKIhp01k374X0Ax6xXmJ_7foU_9j  qAT8

16:
mega.nz/#!RvwX0BhZ!Ul14x4kx5bMHpvnE_tC3L_eoMFzcRlrmjgDd0CN  ninI

17:
mega.nz/#!Ri52BTQL!PrXstj1xq2hmHO8DOyFl7eJK6L7rXLowFrLlQR9  8KNo

18:
mega.nz/#!NrAXSJDI!cUpXOoUZ0n0e59P-FfGa-ctpZXvri5fSZhh4hXyzAwM

19:
mega.nz/#!Bix1WR7R!JanAbyYTmt4BT-AclNkSxBK_tLgM-RN6U3Y6nhfUkkk

20:
mega.nz/#!5rB3BZCL!KpIZLlsVxCAUehaUwGB8ILsj7rRuE49xqnmA2ja  Ik3U

21:
mega.nz/#!lvAhmJgT!T1_NrgYteQdtkuB7FQ-j4s_GZcvE7Hmdco9RzZu9juA

22:
mega.nz/#!R7AllCBL!0hPUoCZto-9karrlBqQ824l8qcU6LKKwYsb3nRVsq7Q

23:
mega.nz/#!tuhARLxK!XYfGn01DRfAIaKmt4Rm-ZXrH23hYMnAf6jwMGhN2jEg

24:
mega.nz/#!J7ZT2T6b!07DyMgIf-ZFWlXILXV6LBmppQPDlkxSBQTXeBamgMjw

25:
mega.nz/#!szIiUTyZ!IxK8Dm3njt6IUbCyJ3DKGO1FaCqgtApHVI5FHFv  ON4k

26:
mega.nz/#!Qu4HURCI!6zG4q8tu66pJPFdZlsyGjLQt4muB04S8UvoNnw3  pqMI

27:
mega.nz/#!RmhTxAga!cDKaX2NGgtezOjnf8qp15IlSm78_SqidVIVoUIq  A6Y8

28:
mega.nz/#!AuZHhD7K!wtCyWxKXoa8ojjroToURcKrOkMCK4ygACJt7eOo  TWxU

29:
mega.nz/#!07ZADBDD!58S9AJ6nR92SpftF-nvUFwBLkz_K-MA58DMh7aDSsU4

30:
mega.nz/#!F2IXlTBA!sML4D_E--Acfg_BoZin0A7TySAvCII8bQzMRXHviz44

31:
mega.nz/#!h7BAQSwS!j7iXPemfkHcwrhqY9sJVZfDuPr9Z-TC5q_oLJyRKc8w

32:
mega.nz/#!QuRVASyb!6DYcdn9WvcDsHl1uz1C8zQFejDhaCZwWVofJI2w  4UoE

33:
mega.nz/#!liBB2bKK!v7BL78EGYkdBhkv8CNWQRwlWM4X9MkMjOlD_OP_  _1pA

34:
mega.nz/#!1vYz2ZIK!txWUceQzenjUQdBvFNpItOOqDOwdD7NmbKfvHWs  sUu0

35:
mega.nz/#!hnwnFKgZ!KQdiYhdCZvaXD9AGZGEgtf8pZ_dvWybG8r7VHIh  zfKM

36:
mega.nz/#!QrBkhSqB!g_c_zeh6DKYR1RyqJMrIeZprYBYPU-EfJ6sG6AjISPM

[/SPOILER]


[SPOILER=توضیح قسمت ها]

قسمت 1 => نصب نرم افزار Visual Studio.Net 2017 (به مدت 17 دقیقه و حجم 23.4 مگابایت)


قسمت 2 => آشنایی با محیط و پنجره ها و پنل ها و منوهای ویژال استودیو (به مدت 2:13 دقیقه و حجم 142 مگابایت)


قسمت 3 => اعداد و تبدیل مبنای باینری ، اعداد منفی و جمع و تفریق اعداد باینری (به مدت 1:53 دقیقه و حجم 93 مگابایت)

قسمت 4 => متغییرها قسمت اول _انواع داده ای اعداد صحیح (رند) ، قوانین نامگذاری متغییرها ، آشنایی با اعداد شانزده دهی ، آشنایی بیشتر با محیط ویژال استودیو و محیط کدنویسی (به مدت 2:11 دقیقه و حجم 118 مگابایت)

قسمت 5 => متغییرها قسمت دوم _ متغییرها و انواع داده ای (انواع داده ای اعداد اعشاری و کاراکتر) ، null و nullable کردن متغییرها (به مدت 1:23 دقیقه و حجم 80 مگابایت)

قسمت 6 => متغییرها قسمت سوم _ متغییرها و انواع داده ای (رشته و بولین) ، کاراکتر کنترلی ، اعداد شونزده دهی و دودویی در سی شارپ ، casting و تبدیل نوع (به مدت 2:6 دقیقه و حجم 117 مگابایت)

قسمت 7 => متغییرها قسمت 4 _ کلمه کلیدی var ، ادامه ی casting و تبدیل نوع ، نکات درباره اعداد اعشاری، الویت عملگرها (به مدت 1:54 دقیقه و حجم 103 مگابایت)

قسمت 8 => کلمه کلیدی dynamic ،نوع object ، دستور if و if-else و else if ، عملگرهای منطقی (& و | و ^) (به مدت 2:35 دقیقه و حجم 116 مگابایت)

قسمت 9 => عملگر قسمت 2 _ ادامه ی عملگرها (منطقی & و | و&& و ||) ، نکته ی تکمیلی الویت عملگرها (الویت عملگر == و &) (به مدت 1:23 دقیقه و حجم 44 مگابایت)

قسمت 10 => عملگر قسمت 3 _ ادامه ی عملگرها (عملگر بیتی _ & و | و ^ و ~ و << و >>) (به مدت 53 دقیقه و حجم 31 مگابایت)

قسمت 11 => عملگر قسمت 4 _ ادامه ی عملگرها (مثال از عملگر بیتی & و | و ^) ، اشاره ای به enum ها ، اشاره ای به رویداد KeyDown کیبرد (کاربرد عملگرها در Enum ها و رویداد KeyDown) (به مدت 1:59 دقیقه و حجم 62 مگابایت)

قسمت 12 => breakpoint ، دستور if تو در تو ، switch و lable ها (به مدت 1:52 دقیقه و حجم 60 مگابایت)

قسمت 13 => حلقه for و کلمه کلیدی break و continue و for تو در تو (به مدت 1:39 دقیقه و حجم 53 مگابایت)

قسمت 14 => حلقه ی while و do-while ، کلمه ی کلیدی new برای ایجاد شی ، آموزش تکمیلی حلقه ی for ، تابع Microsoft.VisualBasic.Interaction.InputBox (به مدت 1:59 دقیقه و حجم 66 مگابایت)

قسمت 15 => آرایه ی یک بعدی (قسمت اول) ، توضیح مختصر کلاس Array (به مدت 2:8 دقیقه و حجم 65 مگابایت)

قسمت 16 => آرایه های یک بعدی (قسمت دوم) ، کار با بعضی ازاعضای کلاس Array ، حلقه ی foreach (به مدت 2:58 دقیقه و حجم 101 مگابایت)

قسمت 17 => value type ها و reference type ها قسمت 1 ، Garbage Collector ، کپی کلاس ها و آرایه ها (به مدت 2:38 دقیقه و حجم 87 مگابایت)

قسمت 18 => value type ها و reference type ها قسمت 2 ، مثال و کپی آرایه ای کلاس ها (stringbuilder) ، اضافه کردن ظرفیت آرایه ، boxing و unboxing (به مدت 2:44 دقیقه و حجم 95 مگابایت)

قسمت 19 => آرایه ی چند بعدی ، حلقه ها برای آرایه ی چند بعدی (به مدت 1:25 دقیقه و حجم 46 مگابایت)

قسمت 20 => آرایه در آرایه (jagged array) ، حلقه ها برای آرایه های دندانه ای (به مدت 1:55 دقیقه و حجم 65 مگابایت)

قسمت 21 => متدها قسمت اول ، آرگومان ها در تابع ، کلمه ی کلیدی return ، چک کردن مقدار آرایه و عضو یک آرایه در شرط ها (به مدت 2:25 دقیقه و حجم 76 مگابایت)

قسمت 22 => متدها قسمت دوم ، ادامه ی آرگومان ها و ارسال شان (ارسال با مقدار و ارسال با ارجاع) در تابع ، کلمه ی کلیدی return (بازگشت مقدار از تابع و همینطور خروج از تابع) ، فراخونی تابع داخل آرگومان یک تابع (به مدت 1:48 دقیقه و حجم 67 مگابایت)

قسمت 23 => متدها قسمت سوم ، تعویض ارسال مقادیر برای آرگومان های یک تابع ، مقدار پیش فرض برای آرگومان های تابع ، کلمه ی کلیدی ref و out (به مدت 1:58 دقیقه و حجم 70 مگابایت)

قسمت 24 => متدها قسمت چهارم ، کلمه کلیدی params ، اورلود (overload) کردن متدها ، کار کردن با انواع اورلود تابع MessageBox.Show (به مدت 2:6 دقیقه و حجم 81 مگابایت)

قسمت 25 => متدها قسمت پنجم ، توابع بازگشتی (به مدت 2:17 دقیقه و حجم 80 مگابایت)

قسمت 26 => متدها قسمت شیشم، نکات و موارد ریز ، توابع بازگشتی 2 (الگوریتم فیبوناچی) ، ذخیره ی چندین مقدار در متغییر (tuple استراکچر) (به مدت 2:15 دقیقه و حجم 94 مگابایت)

قسمت 27 => شروع دوره ی شی گرایی ، ادامه ی قابلیت های جدید در C#‎‎‎7 (کلمه کلیدی out و ref و قابلیت جدا کردن عدد) ، فضای نام و فضای نام تو در تو و کلاس و کلاس تو در تو ، reference در solution explorer ، ایجاد کلاس در فایل مجزا (به مدت 2:30 دقیقه و حجم 89 مگابایت)

قسمت 28 => using و فضای نام ، توضیح درباره ی کلاس و ساخت آن (ایجاد کلاس ماشین) (به مدت 2:40 دقیقه و حجم 97 مگابایت)

قسمت 29 => سطح دسترسی (1) _ سطح دسترسی های public و private و internal (به مدت 1:57 دقیقه و حجم 69 مگابایت)

قسمت 30 => متغییرهای سراسری ، انواع تفاوت در متغییر محلی و سراسری (به مدت 2:36 دقیقه و حجم 95 مگابایت)

قسمت 31 => پروپرتی ها (به مدت 2:9 دقیقه و حجم 78 مگابایت)

قسمت 32 => متد سازنده ، overload در متد سازنده ، ترتیب اجرا شدن کدهای کلاس موقع ایجاد شی با breakpoint ، مقداردهی شی با استفاده از کلوشه (مقداردهی مستقیم پروپرتی ها _ بجای استفاده از پرانتز) ، سطح دسترسی متد سازنده (به مدت 2:47 دقیقه و حجم 101 مگابایت)

قسمت 33 => کلمه ی کلیدی this قسمت اول (اشاره گر به شی از همان کلاس)، فراخونی overload ها در متد سازنده با استفاده از کلمه ی کلیدی this ، متغییر سراسری و محلی هم نام ، کپی کانستراکتور (به مدت 2:30 دقیقه و حجم 93 مگابایت)

قسمت 34 => چند نکته ، دستور try-catch-finally (برای جلوگیری از خطا) ، partial class (به مدت 2:27 دقیقه و حجم 98 مگابایت)

قسمت 35 => توضیح و کارکرد ارث بری ، پیاده سازی ارث بری در کلاس ماشین های تیبا و نیسان و هواپیما قاهر 313 (به مدت 2:14 دقیقه و حجم 91 مگابایت)

قسمت 36 => چند نکته ، نوع داده ای از کلاس پدر و شی از کلاس فرزند ، ترتیب اجرای کدها در کلاس های ارث بری (به مدت 1:59 دقیقه و حجم 72 مگابایت)

[/SPOILER]

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 37*

*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 38*
*
دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 39

*
*لینک متنی :*
*37 :*
*mega.nz/#!1uBTWCgB!E1s4FbfSS8xxbrJfs8CxNQvTgUD7O2FuXaeUIru  Batc*

*38:*
*mega.nz/#!l6ZRVLzB!1HRS6h4ynD9VERDtpMyG1kgo5cXt3GyQpNOXu4P  sUsM*
*
39:
mega.nz/#!h3hRzZ5Q!QuwtFaFOUUU9G5QtrCmgIiXHtk2DhhAFho72p0h  b7y4

*
*توضیح قسمت :*
*قسمت 37 => تبدیل نوع پدر به فرزند ، کلمه ی کلیدی is و as (به مدت 2:36 دقیقه و حجم 91 مگابایت)*
*قسمت 38 => کلمه ی کلیدی base ، ارسال آرگومان به متد سازنده ی کلاس والد توسط کلمه ی کلیدی base ، دسترسی به اعضای شی base ، پنل object browser و پیدا کردن کلاس های والد و فرزندان یک کلاس (به مدت 1:40 دقیقه و حجم 69 مگابایت)
قسمت 39 => کلمه ی کلیدی this قسمت دوم ، تبدیل شی this از درون کلاس پدر به شی ای از کلاس فرزند ، توضیح مختصر ساختار کلاس Form1  (به مدت 1:20 دقیقه و حجم 58 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 40*

*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 41*


*لینک متنی :*
*40 :*
*mega.nz/#!FixGUBTL!SmP6oOY3ZqbA9z-XSytIwQg5aDfrqKHgOk5V_jzegCM

*
*41 :*
*mega.nz/#!suYjxaAa!1Lksc6Bx2mLMD9Bfzme-ozLJL7PIqb15aDOcHy9DI3I

*

*توضیح قسمت :*
*قسمت 40 => دلیل عدم نوشتن اعضای یک استراکچر توسط پروپرتی ، نکته ی تکمیلی برای قسمت 11 و رویداد کیبرد (به مدت 1:42 دقیقه و حجم 61 مگابایت)*
*قسمت 41 => کلمه ی کلیدی static ، اعضای static و متد سازنده ی static ، کلاس های static ، دلیل کار نکردن کلمه کلیدی this در اعضای static (به مدت 2:31 دقیقه و حجم 95 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 42*

*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 43*

*لینک متنی :*
*42 :*
*mega.nz/#!AzpnWSSB!6e-lGJ1z1QlX_BU-r2oSe8gIvrnMqqthDzceQuuBbE8*

*43 :*
*mega.nz/#!17gFAb6Q!5vz2-xpkuZ0MtYWs0ZKzRzG3BSxb-gq-THE2VbpUC2w*

*توضیح قسمت :*
*قسمت 42 => سطح دسترسی (2) ، protected و protected internal ، کلمه کلیدی readonly ، متغییرهای ثابت (constant) (به مدت 1:43 دقیقه و حجم 59 مگابایت)*
*قسمت 43 => Member Hiding ، چند ریختی (اعضای virtual و override) ، کاربرد کلمه ی کلیدی base در Member Hiding و چند ریختی (به مدت 2:35 دقیقه و حجم 90 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 44*


*لینک متنی :*
*mega.nz/#!tvZHzZhK!Qb-R_sgoMZ-GycD63wPxyQYBB5eXC8S5HnKecbTCNbg*


*توضیح قسمت :*
*کلمه ی کلیدی sealed (کلاس sealed و اعضای sealed) ، اعضا و کلاس های Abstract  (به مدت 2:46 دقیقه و حجم 87 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 45*

*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 46*

*لینک متنی :*
*45 :*
*mega.nz/#!J7B13ThA!KkHXNv_q6VmGeAW0gUJGgtJ7BARaBUFDJLjaPcU  2AgQ*

*46 :*
*mega.nz/#!hqwnUaba!bKV7Ml2Wk6T76q3KFiPbqjAXUZ7mA8Ln9JA7lxl  Yd6E*

*توضیح قسمت :*
*قسمت 45 => استراکچرها قسمت 1 (به مدت 1:59 دقیقه و حجم 73 مگابایت)*
*قسمت 46 => استراکچرها قسمت 2 ، متد مخرب و متد dispose  (به مدت 57 دقیقه و حجم 35 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 47*

*لینک متنی :*
*mega.nz/#!0q4XCTJa!SOSiavp-6Z257CSLg2qDbspqphL1SBVG-Nf9pioGAKs*

*توضیح قسمت :*
*Enum ها (مثال موشک های هواپیما)، توضیح تکمیلی قسمت 11 (عملگرهای بیتی | و & و ^) ، کلمه کلیدی  typeof، متدهای استاتیک در Enum ، چک کردن وجود موشک های هواپیما قاهر 313 در لیست تسلیحات (چک کردن وجود اعضای enum ، در مقدار enum ترکیب شده توسط حلقه)  ، تفاوت رویدادهای KeyDown و KeyPress  (به مدت 2:35 دقیقه و حجم 94 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 48*

*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 49

*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 50*


*لینک متنی :*
*48 :
mega.nz/#!krwA2SwB!JhBktfObDDGPI0wJpKaUG_YwrdFwKPO-DYx2KroB2_g*

*49 :
mega.nz/#!NnRCAaSK!KK1UPOOSsMm7sq3SeSufXKTVsjNvtCKhT8dMuMi  szI8

50 :
mega.nz/#!p7pREIBZ!LSMkfA2Go2k3Wq5h7LYQlRHHvp8ktODF4ifDgYx  9bAQ*


*توضیح قسمت :*
*قسمت 48 => اصلاح و نکات تکمیلی درباره ی قسمت های قبل (nullable کردن و استاتیک نشدن در استراکچر ، تبدیل کلاس ها در شرط ها ، نکته ای درباره ی کلمه ی کلیدی as) ، اینترفیس ها قسمت 1 (به مدت 2:8 دقیقه و حجم 78 مگابایت)*
*قسمت 49 => اینترفیس ها قسمت 2 (به مدت 2:17 دقیقه و حجم 88 مگابایت)
قسمت 50 => اینترفیس ها قسمت 3 ، پیاده سازی اینترفیس IEnumerable و IEnumerator برای یک آرایه در کلاسی (به مدت 1:5 دقیقه و حجم 44 مگابایت)
*

----------


## pooya_friend

داداش سجاد خسته نباشی.واقعا ممنون که وقتتو میزاری و این فیلمهارو تهیه میکنی :لبخند:

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :
دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 51

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 52

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 53

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 54


لینک متنی :
51 :
mega.nz/#!gyRlmKrb!qctnyq3UXC4d_MXxyD1Bf0RKRLQMlKd5yBP9Kfo  nLDU

52 :
mega.nz/#!wzgXlBQD!XCi_gwSGyLlPl_As_eihd8J7-eNKVU4RyhXs-Zkpgjk

53 :
mega.nz/#!8nxhzBgK!qAN_OocuBHgyULf-kv2je4u9P-LGrZQsrheJLU6urhM

54 :
mega.nz/#!Yn5zFZIZ!B0lqYwrX1qsDc0zQOvIFWIjT1xPmLaFUnIkUZOo  nd_U


توضیح قسمت :
قسمت 51 => Indexer ها  قسمت 1 (به مدت 1:32 دقیقه و حجم 62 مگابایت)
قسمت 52 => indexer ها قسمت 2 ، مثال کلاس تریلی و پیاده سازی اینترفیس IEnumerable و مثال foreach (به مدت 1:38 دقیقه و حجم 69 مگابایت)
قسمت 53 => کلاس کالکشن های  ArrayList ، Hashtable ، SortedList و مثال foreach برایشان (به مدت 1:30 دقیقه و حجم 63 مگابایت)
قسمت 54 => control container ها ، ControlCollections و ListBox.ObjectCollection و مثال foreach برای کلاس های کالکشن (به مدت 1:39 دقیقه و حجم 84 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 55*

*لینک متنی :*
*mega.nz/#!VzQ1XQBI!lrlrOA87bk4Nkg-LX6-t-NbWOaL_0ETNBChRgpLKFug*

*توضیح قسمت :*
*کار با کلاس ها در فضای نام System.Reflection (گرفتن اطلاعات و مقداردهی و فراخونی کردن اعضای کلاس توسط این کلاس ها) و کلاس Type (به مدت 2:16 دقیقه و حجم 98 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 56*

*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 57*

*لینک متنی :*
*56 :*
*mega.nz/#!wyBVwSYC!BuVbavqEsb80t9hEdQbGyRUIPdWEuabXo3vPkzJ  Ye-Q*

*57 :*
*mega.nz/#!wjZCzIyI!Z_tJLHrg0lazZTYXpSxCqTKSvLFYiqFnr3vawm7  FqEg*


*توضیح قسمت :*
*قسمت 56 => Generic ها قسمت 1 (به مدت 1:27 دقیقه و حجم 63 مگابایت)*
*قسمت 57 => Generic ها قسمت 2 ، محدودیت (constraint) برای Generic ها (به مدت 2:28 دقیقه و حجم 98 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 58*

*لینک متنی :*
*mega.nz/#!Q2BgAIzQ!vOjiy8cb9fNAlW27wR2MhSQjFhdFXK_P4Ah-QbZnt-U*

*توضیح قسمت :
جنریک قسمت 3 ، پیاده سازی جنریک همراه محدودیت (محدودیت کلاس Mashin) برای کلاس Trailer و MashinCollection ، پیاده سازی اینترفیس های ساخته شده توسط مایکروسافت (مثل اینترفیس های جنریک IEnumerable<> و IEnumerator<> و IList<> و IDictionary<> و توضیح تکمیلی HashTable  و ... ) ، پیاده سازی اینترفیس IComparable<> برای کلاس Vehicle (به مدت 1:49 دقیقه و حجم 79 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 59*


*لینک متنی :*
*mega.nz/#!VmR0CSKS!eyq3MfEPlqFnjDVRaArKN0PrEMK_9qhK0ka_Sbw  _-oA*


*توضیح قسمت :*
*جنریک قسمت 4 ،پیاده سازی اینترفیس IComparable<> وایجاد کلاس ListCustom<> و الگوریتم مرتب سازی برای متد Sort ، کلاس tuple (به مدت 2:13 دقیقه و حجم 93 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 60*


*لینک متنی :*
*mega.nz/#!hqABgSZR!bElBgjqnhXnfJDdYQc-LwBKnhBceVhuW-BBdmaVxOsA*


*توضیح قسمت :*
*اشاره گر و اندازه ی اشاره گر در ویندوز 32 و 64 بیت ، نکته ای درباره ی کلاس های اورلود شده ، متدهای Object.GetHashCode و Object.Equals و اورلود این متدها در کلاس string ، پیاده سازی اینترفیس  IEquatable<>، متد dispose و کلمه ی کلیدی using ، کلمه کلیدی using static
 (به مدت 3:1 دقیقه و حجم 125 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*شروع دوره ی Windows Form

لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 61*

*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 62*

*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 63*


*لینک متنی :*
*61 :*
*mega.nz/#!EvA3FZCI!cs_q7a0is3Wv7UmMpW7DSk0pRsyJ0dO3XveoijX  2Q8Y*

*62 :*
*mega.nz/#!tvwBHKjL!OevJ63LJuVaOg8w2-Wxp3qUJ8orGTeX0ZntAk57kAC8*

*63 :*
*mega.nz/#!QmJzQZSJ!wlMm-J2W_TUFHK8o55FmNG2ygHs6DW3r4ogKgc2rCQM*


*توضیح قسمت :*
*قسمت 61 => ادامه ی using و GC ، WinForm قسمت 1 ، کلاس Program و متد Main (به مدت 1:29 دقیقه و حجم 97 مگابایت)*
*قسمت 62 => WinForm قسمت 2 ، مقداردهی رویداد ، شی sender و متغییر رویدادی (شی e در رویدادها) (به مدت 2:0 دقیقه و حجم 86 مگابایت)*
*قسمت 63 => فایل Designer.cs در فرم ها و کدنویسی در آن (به مدت 1:37 دقیقه و حجم 66 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 64*

*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 65*



*لینک متنی :*
*64 :*
*mega.nz/#!wvICjCqR!jaawm-YH9mFaSrdqp8WwckJQoTtljBegDBNx_1NqOeA*

*65 :*
*mega.nz/#!Eq4iGSAK!kjaTGanbF0ZduWXwCqYKWnwe3P6ot42UnYu6FKj  4zwg*


*توضیح قسمت :*
*قسمت 64 => WinForm قسمت 4 ، ادامه و مثالی از شی sender ، ساختار سلسله مراتبی ارث بری کلاس Form ، توضیح پروپرتی های کلاس Form در پنجره ی Properties (تا پروپرتی AutoScrollMinSize) (به مدت 1:49 دقیقه و حجم 93 مگابایت)*
*قسمت 65 => WinForm قسمت 5 ، ادامه ی توضیح پروپرتی های کلاس Form در پنجره ی Properties (به مدت 1:52 دقیقه و حجم 113 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 66*

*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 67*


*لینک متنی :*
*66 :*
*mega.nz/#!F2ZngSIQ!CmYE7ZIRNF4USm2FnULekPlYPfdhGdv9BAMPOu2  38jI*

*67 :*
*mega.nz/#!UrgBiayA!OSVDWP2UqYieFZSzgsjCASuL1le1gAy-X6INbPduMyc*


*توضیح قسمت :*
*قسمت 66 => WinForm قسمت 6 ، رویدادهای دکمه ی HelpButton رویداد ، توضیح (بصورت کد نویسی) پروپرتی های کلاس Form (تا پروپرتی BackColor) (به مدت 1:47 دقیقه و حجم 83 مگابایت)*
*قسمت 67 => WinForm قسمت 7 ، توضیح (بصورت کد نویسی) پروپرتی های کلاس Form (تا پروپرتی Icon) (به مدت 1:40 دقیقه و حجم 91 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 68*

*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 69

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 70*


*لینک متنی :*
*68 :*
*mega.nz/#!Z7RETAiR!HjkUqMu0-j0zgp6n5w6Oj8UQlOpXpatjvjjgZuga1S8*

*69 :
mega.nz/#!czhgCSjC!ePWvvZK5Vp-Fq4DqrxcQAV6afNlnRfAPWrFZIQaNeDs

70 :
mega.nz/#!BnAQjLDL!qagSJStt-4N_AOQ2sHQzNngLrNuTwwJt3-Qb04ICtXo*


*توضیح قسمت :*
*قسمت 68 => WinForm قسمت 8 ، ارث بری کلاسی از کلاس Component ، نوع داده ای پدر ولی شی از کلاس های کنترل (Form1) ، توجه به عدم نساختن شی ای از همون کلاس در متد سازنده ی خودِ همون کلاس، توضیح (بصورت کد نویسی) پروپرتی های کلاس Form (تا پروپرتی Parent) (به مدت 1:29 دقیقه و حجم 77 مگابایت)

*
*قسمت 69 => WinForm قسمت 9 ، اضافه کردن کنترلی به کنترل کانتینر ها (tab control و ...) ، متد Control.Show() و Form.ShowDialog() و تفاوت شان برای فرم ، پروژه های چند فرمی ، تغییر اولین فرم باز شده در متد main  ، نحوه ی دسترسی از درون فرم جدید به اعضای فرم قبلی (مثال هم با استفاده از Constractor و هم با پروپرتی Tag) (به مدت 1:52 دقیقه و حجم 112 مگابایت)

قسمت 70 => WinForm قسمت 10 ، توضیح (بصورت کد نویسی) پروپرتی ها و متدهای کلاس Form (به مدت 59 دقیقه و حجم 45 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 71*

*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 72*

*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 73*


*لینک متنی :*
*71 :*
*mega.nz/#!N3xhnZqQ!zlFPo3bP5-fDe4VarnzBxy3UFlrbbvPHVp5hl0WJRQw*

*72 :*
*mega.nz/#!pv5j3SKL!e4NkRr-NinRgL3j4-vtwa_vUoxpFbhpCjNVAI3AVo3k*

*73 :*
*mega.nz/#!Uv4y3a4D!Kaj4I05wwsHTn6Ks57COvDspR8DXHe5w2fc1lax  YmwA*


*توضیح قسمت :*
*قسمت 71 => WinForm قسمت 11 ، کلاس InputLanguage و CultureInfo (و تغییر زبان ویندوز) ، کنترل تایمر ، رویداد InputLanguageChanged برای فرم (به مدت 2:3 دقیقه و حجم 127 مگابایت)*

*قسمت 72 => WinForm قسمت 12 ، توضیح رویدادهای کلاس Form ، رویدادهای مربوط به Drag&Drop (به مدت 1:58 دقیقه و حجم 131 مگابایت)*

*قسمت 73 => WinForm قسمت 13 ، رویدادهای موس ، استفاده از متغییرهای رویدادیِ یک رویداد در رویداد دیگر (استفاده از پروپرتی location موس از رویداد MouseMove در رویداد Click) (به مدت 1:31 دقیقه و حجم 77 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 74*

*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 75*

*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 76*


*لینک متنی :*
*74 :*
*mega.nz/#!d7AFmajL!ybjo2qkMLwUbcQZvxkTaO0oSwh9ctI4wnVb3Ti6  0Lm8*

*75 :*
*mega.nz/#!RmhACDrR!zuh-C8jup6mOCF0uxwSyJ2e-4yH4Gvj5A34J5qLWw4A*

*76 :*
*mega.nz/#!IjhnBIxR!J0A2t2sf5JOMXu-iJDi_rjUmcx3Xxit8eAO6XvPV5XE*


*توضیح قسمت :*
*قسمت 74 => نکته تکمیلی GC در قسمت 61 (متد GC.WaitForPendingFinalizers()) ، نحوه ی اجرای پروپرتی ها و رویدادها ، شخصی سازی کردن پروپرتی ها و رویدادها در هر کلاسی (override کردن این متدها در انواع کلاس فرزندان کلاس Form و فرزندان کلاس Button و ...) ، رویدادهای کیبرد ، نحوه ی کار کردن کلیدهای Tab و Up و Down و ... در رویدادهای کیبرد (به مدت 2:33 دقیقه و حجم 118 مگابایت)*

*قسمت 75 => مختصری درباره ی کلاس SendKey ، ساختن دو کنترل و اضافه کردنشان به فرم و ریختن هر دو شی از کنترل ها در یک متغییر و ... ، توضیح رویدادهای کلاس Form ، رویداد Scroll ، اجرای رویداد Scroll توسط چرخاندن موس (از درونِ رویداد MouseWheel) (به مدت 1:48 دقیقه و حجم 100 مگابایت)*

*قسمت 76 => رویدادهای درگ و دراپ قسمت 2 (درگ و دراپ کردن کنترلی مثل Button درون کنترل کانتینر دیگر) ، متدهای DoDragDrop و GetDataPresent و GetFormats ، جابجایی کنترل ها با درگ کردن کنترل ها (به مدت 2:4 دقیقه و حجم 98 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*سلام

آدرس کانال آموزش ها (و خاصا آموزش سی شارپ) در پیام رسان سروش :

http://sapp.ir/sajjadkhati*

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> *سلام
> 
> آدرس کانال آموزش ها (و خاصا آموزش سی شارپ) در پیام رسان سروش :
> 
> http://sapp.ir/sajjadkhati*


سلام ببخشید باقی قسمت هارو قرار نمیدین در تاپیک؟ لطفا وارد مباحث انتیتی فریمورک و کد فرست هم بشید

----------


## SajjadKhati

> سلام ببخشید باقی قسمت هارو قرار نمیدین در تاپیک؟ لطفا وارد مباحث انتیتی فریمورک و کد فرست هم بشید


*
سلام
اگه منظورتون در کانال هه ، قرار میدم ولی فعلا الویت ام گذاشتن در انجمن هاست
اون مباحث را بلد نیستم . فعلا روی مبحث گرافیک دارم کار میکنم و آروم آروم قرار داده میشه در آینده
مباحث بسیار زیادی گفته نشده که نمیدونم وقت میکنم یا نه
*

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> *
> سلام
> اگه منظورتون در کانال هه ، قرار میدم ولی فعلا الویت ام گذاشتن در انجمن هاست
> اون مباحث را بلد نیستم . فعلا روی مبحث گرافیک دارم کار میکنم و آروم آروم قرار داده میشه در آینده
> مباحث بسیار زیادی گفته نشده که نمیدونم وقت میکنم یا نه
> *


ن منظورم همین انجمن هست من پیام رسانی ایرانی نصب نمیکنم هیچوقت :لبخند گشاده!: 
اگر بتونید entity رو پوشش بدید عالی میشه مباحث async و اینارم بگید/ خیلی عالیه اموزشا

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :
دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 77

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 78

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 79

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 80

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 81

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 82

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 83

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 84

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 85

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 86

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 87


لینک متنی :
77 :
mega.nz/#!47QRUZRY!k-kciOLBUxI8aWLD417MF-GojErr59xxN8m8Q4rNm7M

78 :
mega.nz/#!A7J03Yia!Yfo4N2Olj6e23BB1MqcTc2sngEX8EfmmFzR1BE6  28Lw

79 :
mega.nz/#!BuJhGIJL!-lzZ3Svt5p6EpUvfSsv-xM_aQB4q1N5PGvyD9l8jDlo

80 :
mega.nz/#!ou4jQbBA!h7mcJ4g6UvcS_vZag-W-l9fCiMVY73zcDU8uosxCAfk

81 :
mega.nz/#!9jRSxCgT!qj2-agUf5SrC-ka3bPDmHVPua7550Unu4nRcdgBl5Eo

82 :
mega.nz/#!0mIikBqK!gpbJAuvFlKNYoU_MKcywRdU1DW4uHRscsPMUyuy  t7UM

83 :
mega.nz/#!t2BwXAjR!6sXfdvQgMxezDIbpSgpIfc_Zqtk-jzjmpI4L7IXuwrQ

84 :
mega.nz/#!NjhTlSzZ!5QfUEGii1--nvQ4uJCr15FUdaHkpzSvmrLNY-dT1Hog

85 :
mega.nz/#!VmQEALpA!RyBc0j8HrAK5kTrR0ctVfB3l_y4d7qqXZ2oDd-cf3TY

86 :
mega.nz/#!RuYWRZpS!oISNRhPA4rI7knMGG5eVqsBigLHzeJxuBNYb20L  NV9o

87 :
mega.nz/#!06pkmagb!Dx1QSvhlfPe99hqNX-dNdTdSsheWDXtnZfsdj-zGKRg


توضیح قسمت :
قسمت 77 => گرافیک قسمت 1 ، Transparent کردن (میزان Opacity) یک کنترل بجز کنترل فرم ، چند نکته ی جانبی برای مباحث گرافیک و مباحث دیگر ، توضیح مختصرکلاس Graphics (Graphics گرفتن از کنترل های مختلف)  (به مدت 1:34 دقیقه و حجم 77 مگابایت)

قسمت 78 =>  گرافیک قسمت 2 ، متدهای رسمِ کلاس Graphics از رویدادهای دیگر (بجز رویداد paint) و مشکللات مربوط به این شیوه ، رویداد Paint و همچنین مشکلات این رویداد  (به مدت 1:41 دقیقه و حجم 103 مگابایت)

قسمت 79 => گرافیک قسمت 3 ، ارائه ی روشی عمومی برای مشکلات مربوط به رسم در رویداد Paint ، رسم و آشنایی مختصر با کلاس bitmap ، متد Invalide ، using کردن Brush ها ، ادامه ی توضیح اعضای کلاس Graphics (به مدت 1:45 دقیقه و حجم 139 مگابایت)

قسمت 80 => گرافیک قسمت 4 ، اعضای مربوط به رسم در کلاس Graphics ، محدودیت در پروپرتی Clip و تابع Invalidate  (به مدت 1:39 دقیقه و حجم 102 مگابایت)

قسمت 81 => گرافیک قسمت 5 ، ادامه ی توضیح کلاس Graphics _ متدهای ScaleTransform و Clear و CopyFromScreen در کلاس Graphics (رسمِ تصویرِ صفحه ی نمایش) (به مدت 1:32 دقیقه و حجم 80 مگابایت)

قسمت 82 => گرافیک قسمت 6 ، ادامه ی توضیح کلاس Graphics _ متدهای TranslateTransform و RotateTransform و ScaleTransform و TranslateClip (تغییر مبدا مختصات و چرخش و تغییر مقیاس در گرافیک رسم شده) (به مدت 1:34 دقیقه و حجم 75 مگابایت)

قسمت 83 => گرافیک قسمت 7 ، اعضای Rectangle ، ادامه ی توضیح کلاس Graphics (به مدت 1:51 دقیقه و حجم 88 مگابایت)

قسمت 84 => گرافیک قسمت 8 ، اعضای کلاس Bitmap (به مدت 1:6 دقیقه و حجم 87 مگابایت)

قسمت 85 => گرافیک قسمت 9 ، ادامه ی اعضای کلاس Bitmap _ عضو GetPixel و SetPixel (تغییرات در بیت مپ مثل تغییر رنگ ، تغییر روشنایی ، سیاه و سفید کردن ، معکوس کردن یا نگاتیو کردن رنگ ، حذف یک رنگ از بیت مپ) (به مدت 1:46 دقیقه و حجم 89 مگابایت)

قسمت 86 => گرافیک قسمت 10 ، کنترل ColorDialog ، اعضای متدهای استراکچر Color (گرفتن HSL) ، حذف یک رنگ به اندازه ی پر رنگ تر شدن یا کم رنگ تر شدن اش (به اندازه ی  Saturation) (به مدت 1:57 دقیقه و حجم 98 مگابایت)

قسمت 87 => گرافیک قسمت 11 ، انتخاب بخشی از تصویر بیت مپ و feature کردن آن بخش (کاهش میزان alpha به ترتیبی که از لبه ی تصویر دور میشود) (به مدت 2:34 دقیقه و حجم 118 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

> ن منظورم همین انجمن هست من پیام رسانی ایرانی نصب نمیکنم هیچوقت
> اگر بتونید entity رو پوشش بدید عالی میشه مباحث async و اینارم بگید/ خیلی عالیه اموزشا


*
سلام . خواهش میشود
نه انتیتی رو که گفتم بلد نیستم
وقتم بسیار محدوده و همین قدر هم که یه کم بلدم رو نمیدونم برسم تا آخر آموزش بدم یا نه ؛ چه برسه مطالب جدید رو بخوام یاد بگیرم و بعد آموزش بدم
*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 88*


*لینک متنی :*
*88 :*
*mega.nz/#!AvYDhQCD!vwGmYcOjHXYcYt9awNkbrk9PXeHeGolr_B1pyWr  8pnQ

*

*توضیح قسمت :*
*قسمت 88 => گرافیک قسمت 12 ، ایجاد ثانیه ی دیجیتالی و همچنین رسم صفحه ی شطرنج و کاربرد علامت هم باقی مانده ، کلاس HslColor و نصب کمپوننت های diagram در ستاپ ویژال استودیو ، تغییر hue و saturation بیت مپ ، توضیح درباره ی الگوریتم شطرنجی کردن بیت مپ ، توضیح درباره ی کلاس های گرافیکی بیشتر (به مدت 2:35 دقیقه و حجم 180 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :*
*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 89*

*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 90*

*دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 91*


*لینک متنی :*
*89 :*
*mega.nz/#!FvRn3Y6Y!DmxSrt3l-6ltgqKi7DPTbTMOdSq9S8BbmcKs0rqg470
*

*90 :*
*mega.nz/#!g6J31JBJ!jYqmSU7kGbYwVUJR5xUiNucI5OomHFuf0fMNSPB  aRyI

*
*91 :*
*mega.nz/#!9zoDAJga!3zwpUu-AOYexf5Fg2fsMW-iofg2maJBS4ryEJ0ODZGQ*

*توضیح قسمت :*
*قسمت 89 => گرافیک قسمت 13 ، اعضای کلاس ImageAttributes ، براش ها (Brush ها) (به مدت 2:9 دقیقه و حجم 107 مگابایت)*
*قسمت 90 => گرافیک قسمت 14 ، ادامه ی Brush ها (به مدت 1:32 دقیقه و حجم 88 مگابایت)*
*قسمت 91 => گرافیک قسمت 15 ، pen ها ، کلاس GraphicsPath ، کلاس Cursor ، پروژه ی نقاشی (paint) (به مدت 2:10 دقیقه و حجم 110 مگابایت)*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*لینک دانلود :
دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 92

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 93

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 94

دانلود آموزش C#‎.NET قسمت 95


لینک متنی :
92 :
mega.nz/#!suRnmDpK!RxIf3jKInoFM607rwDPjGr86CvDQyMAHhIkSwi7  htJU

93 :
mega.nz/#!U6gS1JrR!yq1BUdngPke0honjBE47lFeF-EQwj4j9gNT7WgGhFrg

94 :
mega.nz/#!RqpT1ZSL!Y0lFQ_Rf1j2TG6_QYj_petnq9JG8dKwEnmNgLUr  HgEY

95 :
mega.nz/#!h6xXyQSB!DcUD3YuM68osWKpeZ5M_Gv8ieaZQycfYRPXJ4qJ  7kZY


توضیح قسمت :
قسمت 92 => گرافیک قسمت 16 ، پروژه ی نقاشی (paint) قسمت 2، تغییر رنگ ، کنترل NumericUpDown ، تغییر سایز pen ، تغییر سایز برای بیت مپ و رسم ، دکمه ی color picker (به مدت 1:48 دقیقه و حجم 103 مگابایت)
قسمت 93 => گرافیک قسمت 17 ، پروژه ی نقاشی (paint) قسمت 3، ادامه ی color picker ، دکمه ی براش ( و ساخت براش در فتوشاپ) ، ست کردن رنگ دلخواه (به مدت 1:53 دقیقه و حجم 102 مگابایت)
قسمت 94 => گرافیک قسمت 18 ، پروژه ی نقاشی (paint) قسمت 4، ست کردن GradiantBrush و اندازه ی دلخواه برای براش ، دکمه ی پاک کن  (به مدت 1:36 دقیقه و حجم 69 مگابایت)
قسمت 95 => گرافیک قسمت 19 ، پروژه ی نقاشی (paint) قسمت 5، ادامه ی دکمه ی پاک کن با میزان trancparency و اندازه ی دلخواه (به مدت 52 دقیقه و حجم 52 مگابایت)*

----------


## ebrahim.rayatparvar

کانال تلگرام ندارید اینفیلم های آموزشی رو بزارین؟؟؟ تلگرام راحت تر میگیریم  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## SajjadKhati

> کانال تلگرام ندارید اینفیلم های آموزشی رو بزارین؟؟؟ تلگرام راحت تر میگیریم


*
سلام
نه
توی سروش هست
تلگرام هم اگه بذارم (که بسیار بعیده بذارم ) ، باز هم لینک سرور مگا را مثل همین میذارم . جداگانه آپلود نمیکنم
*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*سلام
میگم علاوه بر روند عادی آموزش ها ، یه سری آموزش دیگه از دل همین آموزش منتها خیلی خلاصه تر (برای کسایی که میخوان فقط کلیات را بدونن و یا مرور کنن و کلا وقت شون رو کمتر برای آموزش صرف کنن) درست کنم ، چطوره؟
منتها الان نمیشه . احتمالا اگه بشه ، بعد از اتمام آموزش ها میشه*

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> *سلام
> میگم علاوه بر روند عادی آموزش ها ، یه سری آموزش دیگه از دل همین آموزش منتها خیلی خلاصه تر (برای کسایی که میخوان فقط کلیات را بدونن و یا مرور کنن و کلا وقت شون رو کمتر برای آموزش صرف کنن) درست کنم ، چطوره؟
> منتها الان نمیشه . احتمالا اگه بشه ، بعد از اتمام آموزش ها میشه*


سلام موافقم

----------


## رامین مرادی

> *سلام
> میگم علاوه بر روند عادی آموزش ها ، یه سری آموزش دیگه از دل همین آموزش منتها خیلی خلاصه تر (برای کسایی که میخوان فقط کلیات را بدونن و یا مرور کنن و کلا وقت شون رو کمتر برای آموزش صرف کنن) درست کنم ، چطوره؟
> منتها الان نمیشه . احتمالا اگه بشه ، بعد از اتمام آموزش ها میشه*


آره عالی میشه.موافقم شدیدا

----------


## SajjadKhati

*سلام
گروه سروش برنامه نویسی سی شارپ ایجاد کردم که در زیر لینک شو میذارم . هر کس خواست ، عضو شه .

لینک گروه :
https://sapp.ir/joingroup/TwJL60gKjEuyZplh1nvtUfOb
*

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> *سلام
> گروه سروش برنامه نویسی سی شارپ ایجاد کردم که در زیر لینک شو میذارم . هر کس خواست ، عضو شه .
> 
> لینک گروه :
> https://sapp.ir/joingroup/TwJL60gKjEuyZplh1nvtUfOb
> *


حاجی با این باگ هاش و جاسوسیش انتظار داری بیایم سروش؟ تو تلگرام گروه بزن دیگه کی اخه سروش داره :ناراحت:

----------


## SajjadKhati

> حاجی با این باگ هاش و جاسوسیش انتظار داری بیایم سروش؟ تو تلگرام گروه بزن دیگه کی اخه سروش داره


*
دوست عزیز ، شخص خاصی منظورم نبود
کلی گفتم ، هر کس خواست بیاد
جاسوسی چیه؟ من که سند جاسوسی سروش رو ندیدم
تلگرام هم پر هست از گروه های برنامه نویسی سی شارپ (ضمن اینکه من زیاد توی تلگرام نیستم)
بالاخره هر کس خواست ، بیاد .
این تاپیک هم جای ادامه ی این جور بحث ها نیست (اون پست فقط برای اطلاع رسانی بود) . 
اینکه سروش جاسوس هست یا نه و یا برای باگ هاش اگه میخواین چیزی بگید ، توی یه تاپیک دیگه در گفتگوی آزاد مطرح کنید
*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*سلام دوستان*
*با توجه به اینکه نام کانال قبلی، نامناسب بود ، کانال جدید دیگه ای به آدرس زیر ساختم که فایل های آموزش ، اونجا در سروش ، آپلود میشن*
*از تعویض کانال هم عذر خواهی میکنم .* 
*کانال قبلی ، بعد از مدتی ، حذف میشه*
*با تشکر

--------

آدرس کانال :

http://sapp.ir/csharptutorial
*

----------


## rahmatipoor

سلام و تشکر از شما بابت زحماتی که کشیدید

کسی از دوستان میتونه همه این آموشها رو به صورت یک فایل واحد و یک جا آپلود کنه مثلا توی پیکو فایل. به نظرم اینطوری خیلی راحتتر میشه دانلود کرد
البته تا حد ممکن هم فشرده کنه فایل رو

----------


## SajjadKhati

*سلامی مجدد به دوستان
میگم قضیه ای که قبلا گفته بودم که خلاصه ای از قسمت ها را درست کنم.
تقریبا هر قسمتی که 2 ساعت باشه ، خلاصه اش 40 دقیقه میشه . یعنی معمولا میانگین خلاصه ها ، بین نیم ساعت تا یک ساعت میشه (بسته به حجم مطالب و زمان) . 
بعد هم اینکه خلاصه در آوردن و تدوین اش ، خیلی بیشتر از چیزی که فکر میکردم ، وقت میبره .
اگه هم خلاصه درست کنم ، فقط قسمت های مهم رو این کار رو میکنم.


به هر حال ، با توجه به وقتی که این کار میبره ، میخواستم بدونم نظرات دوستان درباره ی خلاصه درست کردن و زمانش (که گفتم بین 30 دقیقه تا یک ساعت معمولا میشه) چیه؟ که ببینم میارزه اصلا این کار رو بکنم یا نه و چند نفر مایل اند؟
*

----------


## SajjadKhati

> سلام و تشکر از شما بابت زحماتی که کشیدید
> 
> کسی از دوستان میتونه همه این آموشها رو به صورت یک فایل واحد و یک جا آپلود کنه مثلا توی پیکو فایل. به نظرم اینطوری خیلی راحتتر میشه دانلود کرد
> البته تا حد ممکن هم فشرده کنه فایل رو


*
سلام
خواهش میکنم
پیکو فایل که اون موقع ها بچه ها خیلی شکایت از سرعتش میکردن.
ان شاء ا... قراره توی سرور داخلی هم آپلود بشه (کِی رو نمیدونم)
یکی کردن در یک فایل ، درست نیست . موضوع هر قسمت ، جداست
*

----------


## رامین مرادی

> *
> سلام
> خواهش میکنم
> پیکو فایل که اون موقع ها بچه ها خیلی شکایت از سرعتش میکردن.
> ان شاء ا... قراره توی سرور داخلی هم آپلود بشه (کِی رو نمیدونم)
> یکی کردن در یک فایل ، درست نیست . موضوع هر قسمت ، جداست
> *


منظورشون فکر کنم همه فایلهارو تو یه فایل زیپ بزارید عالی میشه. (منم با این کار موافقم.مثلا ده پارت تو یه فایل فشرده الی آخر...)

----------


## mahdi1994

> سلام و تشکر از شما بابت زحماتی که کشیدید
> 
> کسی از دوستان میتونه همه این آموشها رو به صورت یک فایل واحد و یک جا آپلود کنه مثلا توی پیکو فایل. به نظرم اینطوری خیلی راحتتر میشه دانلود کرد
> البته تا حد ممکن هم فشرده کنه فایل رو


با اجازه از صاحب مطلب همه پارت ها به صورت یک جا
 بعد از باز شدن صفحه دانلود میتونید فایل ها رو تک تک و یا یک جا دانلود کنید.
برای دانلود همه به صورت یک فایل زیپ در صفحه ای که باز میشه گوشه سمت راست بالا دانلود به صورت زیپ را انتخاب کنید.
https://mega.nz/#F!f6R30IiY!n6I3JwHFioRqsK_WznrUNg

----------


## hahaie

واقعا جای تشکر داره که یه نفر این همه زحماتو میکشه و رایگان در اختیار افراد قرار میده.من به فیلم ها نیازی ندارم فقط اومدم تشکر کنم و واقعا بگم خدا خیرت بده که اینقدر این فروم رو جذاب میکنین با این کاراتون.
مدتهاس سی شارپ رو (کلا برناه نویسی) رو اجبارا ازش دور شدم و خیلی بابتش ناراحتم رفتم سمت شبکه ولی متاسفانه اکثر فروم های شبکه مثل اینجا خیلی فعال نیستن اعضاشونم آدمای سختین ولی بچه های نرم افزار واقعا عالین.
اجرتون با خدا
موفق باشین

----------


## refigh3

دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎‎.NET قسمت 5 خرابه

----------


## SajjadKhati

> با اجازه از صاحب مطلب همه پارت ها به صورت یک جا
>  بعد از باز شدن صفحه دانلود میتونید فایل ها رو تک تک و یا یک جا دانلود کنید.
> برای دانلود همه به صورت یک فایل زیپ در صفحه ای که باز میشه گوشه سمت راست بالا دانلود به صورت زیپ را انتخاب کنید.
> https://mega.nz/#F!f6R30IiY!n6I3JwHFioRqsK_WznrUNg



خیلی ممنونم دوست عزیز




> واقعا جای تشکر داره که یه نفر این همه زحماتو میکشه و رایگان در اختیار افراد قرار میده.من به فیلم ها نیازی ندارم فقط اومدم تشکر کنم و واقعا بگم خدا خیرت بده که اینقدر این فروم رو جذاب میکنین با این کاراتون.
> مدتهاس سی شارپ رو (کلا برناه نویسی) رو اجبارا ازش دور شدم و خیلی بابتش ناراحتم رفتم سمت شبکه ولی متاسفانه اکثر فروم های شبکه مثل اینجا خیلی فعال نیستن اعضاشونم آدمای سختین ولی بچه های نرم افزار واقعا عالین.
> اجرتون با خدا
> موفق باشین


سلام
خیلی ممنونم دوست عزیز
همچنین شما




> دانلود آموزش C#‎‎‎‎.NET قسمت 5 خرابه


از سرور مگا که آپلود کرده بودم دانلود کنین . در صفحه ی 2 ، از قسمت اول لینک سرور مگا را گذاشتم . 
انجمن تغییر کرد و نمیدونم چجوری میشه لینک یه پست را داد

----------


## SajjadKhati

*سلام
در گروه برنامه نویسی ، پذیرای کاربران سروش در لینک زیر هستیم :

https://sapp.ir/joingroup/TwJL60gKjEuyZplh1nvtUfOb

همچنین در کانال مربوط به برنامه نویسی زیر ، فعلا 44 قسمت از آموزش ، آپلود شد :

sapp.ir/csharptutorial 

این کانال ، با شناسه ی csharptutorial@ هم در سروش ، در دسترس هست .*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*سلام
کنترل هایی که در دات نت هستن ، بصورت پیش فرض قابلیت شفاف سازی پشت کنترل ها را ندارن .
یه کلاسی بنام TransparentControl نوشتم که قابلیت شفاف سازی داره . بیت مپ هایی را دریافت میکنه و در زمان های مختلف ، رسم شون میکنه (پروپرتی از نوع بیت مپ DefaultBitmap ، در زمان استاندارد رسم میشه ؛ بیت مپ MouseEnterBitmap ، زمانی که موس روی این کنترل بیاد ، رسم میشه و بیت مپ MouseDownBitmap زمانی که روی کنترل ، کلیک چپ انجام بشه ، رسم میشه) . همچنین قابلیت رسم متن و همچنین قابلیت رسم متن همراه بیت مپ را داره.
این فایل کلاس را از لینک زیر میتونید دانلود کنید . مستنداتش بصورت فارسی ، توی اعضاش توضیح داده هست :


**دانلود کلاس کنترل TransparentControl از سرور مگا

دانلود کلاس کنترل TransparentControl از سرور پیکوفایل**


** فقط برای ظهور حضرت ولی عصر ارواحنا له الفدا و برای حضرت فاطمه الزهرا (سلام الله علیها) و همچنین شفای تمام مریضای اسلام مخصوصا کودکان و به نیت اموات خودمون و خودتون و هر کسی که در این سهیم اند ، یه فاتحه بخونین ، ممنون میشم.

با تشکر از استاد علی در انجمن مجید آنلاین و همه ی دوستانی که در ساختش بهم کمک کردن.*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*سلام
اون لینک دانلود بالا برای کلاس TransparentControl شاید کار نکنه ، در زیر ، از سرور مگا لینک میذارم :

**دانلود کلاس کنترل TransparentControl از سرور مگا

دانلود کلاس کنترل TransparentControl از سرور پیکوفایل*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*این کنترل ، یه مشکل کوچیکی موقع جابجایی داشت که اصلاح کردم و دوباره آپلود میکنم (قبلی را حذف کردم بنابراین لینک ها در پست های بالا کار نمیکنن) . اگه مشکلی دیدین ، بگین ، ممنون میشم :

**دانلود کلاس کنترل TransparentControl از سرور مگا

دانلود کلاس کنترل TransparentControl از سرور پیکوفایل


*

----------


## SajjadKhati

*سلام
دوباره هم یه مشکلاتی داشت که مجددا آپلود میکنم :


**دانلود کلاس کنترل TransparentControl از سرور مگا*

*دانلود کلاس کنترل TransparentControl از سرور پیکوفایل*

----------


## SajjadKhati

به نام خدا

سلام
فیلم آموزش سی شارپ را میتونین از سایت p30download در لینک زیر با سرعت بیشتری دانلود کنین :

*دانلود C#‎ Programming Tutorial - آموزش برنامه نویسی با سی شارپ به زبان فارسی*

با تشکر از همه ی عزیزانی که در ساخت این آموزش کمک کردند مخصوصا استاد علی (در انجمن مجید آنلاین)

----------


## SajjadKhati

سلام
پست اول را ویرایش کردم و لینک های مورد نیاز ، در همون پست اول داده شده .

مدیر محترم این بخش ، تمام پست های دیگه در این تاپیک که دادم (پست هایی که شامل لینک هستن) را حذف میکنن؟
خیلی ممنون

----------


## SajjadKhati

> به نام خدا
> 
> سلام
> فیلم آموزش سی شارپ را میتونین از سایت p30download در لینک زیر با سرعت بیشتری دانلود کنین :
> 
> *دانلود C#‎‎‎‎‎‎ Programming Tutorial - آموزش برنامه نویسی با سی شارپ به زبان فارسی*
> 
> با تشکر از همه ی عزیزانی که در ساخت این آموزش کمک کردند مخصوصا استاد علی (در انجمن مجید آنلاین)


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
*

سلامی مجددعلاوه بر دانلود فیلم های آموزش سی شارپ از سایت p30download ، همه ی 95 قسمت از فیلم ها را بصورت مجزا در کانال زیر در سروش آپلود شد و کسانی که مایل بودن میتونن دانلود کنن :
*
**http://sapp.ir/csharptutorial*

این کانال ، با شناسه ی @csharptutorial در سروش هم در دسترس هست .همچنین فیلم ها در سایت مگا آپلود شده بود که لینکش قرار داده شد .
در صورت تمایل ، نظرات و پیشنهادات و سئوالات برنامه نویسی سی شارپ و کامپیوتر را میتونید در گروه سروش زیر طرح کنید :
*
https://sapp.ir/joingroup/TwJL60gKjEuyZplh1nvtUfOb*



**** بعد از استفاده از آموزش ، به نیت حضرت ولی عصر (عج) و برای اموات خودمون و خودتون ، یه فاتحه بگیرین ، ممنون میشم .

***** با تشکر ویژه از استادم (The King) که کمک بسیار زیادی در مطالب علمی آموزش بهم کردن .*  :قلب:

----------

